# Verabschiedung als Moderator Fischereiprüfung



## Debilofant (10. Juni 2012)

Liebe Boardgemeinde,

um künftig etwa keine in PN-Anfragen investierte  Erwartungen zu enttäuschen, möchte ich auch an  dieser Stelle kurz darüber informieren, dass ich u.a. auch den Bereich Fischereiprüfung künftig nicht mehr moderieren werde.

Ansonsten alles weitere hier.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------

